# ***drywall permit?***



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

You would have to check with your AHJ to be certain, but if you are just replacing drywall, and doing nothing else, you would not need a permit in most communities in my area.

Of course, once you start opening drywall in older homes, you often fine code violations (even of the code at the time of the original dry walling), especially electrical problems.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thanks mike!*



Michael Thomas said:


> You would have to check with your AHJ to be certain, but if you are just replacing drywall, and doing nothing else, you would not need a permit in most communities in my area.
> 
> Of course, once you start opening drywall in older homes, you often fine code violations (even of the code at the time of the original dry walling), especially electrical problems.


Thanks for the quick response! my house is 100 years and change old so i kind of figured i'd run into some of those violations but im not going to deal with them. what was there, will stay there, which is good enough for me :thumbup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There are no code violations in 100 yr old houses. There may be problems that do meet existing code, but they were not violations at the time of construction.

As for permits, some localities require a permit to change your mind, others are more forgiving. As suggested, check your local authority.


----------



## Spongebob3871 (Nov 17, 2010)

When I inquired about an electrical job I was doing, I told the permits department I had removed drywall in my garage and was in the process of replacing it. I was told I needed a building permit to do this. I understood having a building permit along with an electrical permit, but they told me I needed one to hang drywall. When I had my electrical work inspected I told the inspector this and he chuckled. He basically told me to there wasn't a requirement to have a permit to hang drywall.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Spongebob3871 said:


> When I inquired about an electrical job I was doing, I told the permits department I had removed drywall in my garage and was in the process of replacing it. I was told I needed a building permit to do this. I understood having a building permit along with an electrical permit, but they told me I needed one to hang drywall. When I had my electrical work inspected I told the inspector this and he chuckled. He basically told me to there wasn't a requirement to have a permit to hang drywall.


Garage drywall is another animal from attic drywall. It needs to be firecode and taped and compounded. I can easily see a permit being needed so some numb nuts doesn't put up 3/8" because of price and weight.
Ron


----------



## Spongebob3871 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with you there! I am using 5/8" Firecode sheetrock. And this was for the exterior walls. The only caveat that the inspector made was if it was for the ceiling of the garage and if there was a habitable room above it. He said there was no stipulation in the code for the exterior walls, only for the ceiling and the firewall between the garage and the house. KCMO is using IRC 2006.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

With the age of the house, another consideration is asbestos and or lead paint issues that could be harmful to your health.....


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> With the age of the house, another consideration is asbestos and or lead paint issues that could be harmful to your health.....


The attic was never insulated, so i will be doing that myself also, and it was never painted either, just wallpapered. The age is i think 108 give or take.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

If there are any electrical issues, I would take care of them before you finish the drywall, as it will be much easier than cutting into it later--depending on how easy it is to fish wired down your walls. Also make sure you are adding insulation. There's a tax credit until the end of the year for that--


http://www.energystar.gov/


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

Allison1888 said:


> If there are any electrical issues, I would take care of them before you finish the drywall, as it will be much easier than cutting into it later--depending on how easy it is to fish wired down your walls. Also make sure you are adding insulation. There's a tax credit until the end of the year for that--
> 
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/


Thanks! Yeah i'm going to bring an electrician in before i put up the new stuff to inspect it. And yeah i am definitely going to add insulation. It will most likely be my new room, and during the winter its 30 degrees and in the summer its 90+ haha.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Bgm94 said:


> I need to redrywall my old attic and i was wondering, do i need to get a permit for it?
> no one besides close friends and family ever go up there, so no one would really know, and in no way will i be selling the house ever.
> 
> Yeah i'm going to bring an electrician in before i put up the new stuff to inspect it. And yeah i am definitely going to add insulation. It will most likely be my new room, and during the winter its 30 degrees and in the summer its 90+ haha.


You do need a permit because your finishing your attic and making it a room/living space. You have to have the joists/electrical and everything else inspected.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> You do need a permit because your finishing your attic and making it a room/living space. You have to have the joists/electrical and everything else inspected.


Haha, at the beginning of this post, i was told "most likely not", but as more info was gathered, it looks like a definite "yes". thanks everybody. I will try to start this project asap and maybe post some before and after pictures.
Thanks again! 
Bill


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> There are no code violations in 100 yr old houses. There may be problems that do meet existing code, but they were not violations at the time of construction.


Uh.... for starters, anything that was done wrong at the time of installation is a "code violation" even under the code in effect at the time - and as someone who has rehabbed older homes, and inspects many every year, I can assure you that such mistakes were frequent, and frequently discovered when finish materials are removed.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Bgm94 said:


> Haha, at the beginning of this post, i was told "most likely not", but as more info was gathered, it looks like a definite "yes". thanks everybody. I will try to start this project asap and maybe post some before and after pictures.
> Thanks again!
> Bill


Are you planning on getting permits/inspections?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> planning on


:laughing:

can think of a few homes that were magically restored without permits. this quote just reminded me of them. :whistling2:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

racebum said:


> :laughing:
> 
> can think of a few homes that were magically restored without permits. this quote just reminded me of them. :whistling2:


Answer the question. Are you getting permits?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> As for permits, some localities require a permit to change your mind


For sure. I bought a premanufactured Amish garden shed that just sits on the ground, and I had to get a building permit. The county even mailed me a Certificate of Occupancy for it.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> For sure. I bought a premanufactured Amish garden shed that just sits on the ground, and I had to get a building permit. The county even mailed me a Certificate of Occupancy for it.


Incredible!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

md2lgyk said:


> For sure. I bought a premanufactured Amish garden shed that just sits on the ground, and I had to get a building permit. The county even mailed me a Certificate of Occupancy for it.


I would have to question why unless you put it on a permanent foundation. Generally such an installation is outside of the purview of the building codes.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Just Bill said:


> There are no code violations in 100 yr old houses. There may be problems that do meet existing code, but they were not violations at the time of construction.
> 
> As for permits, some localities require a permit to change your mind, others are more forgiving. As suggested, check your local authority.


I would have to guess you based that on a belief there were no building codes 100 years ago. That is the only way to say with certainty there were no code violations.

Regardless, any new work must meet current code requirements. If that means there must be insulation or a certain type or thickness of sheetrock or anything else current code requires, it must be followed.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Answer the question. Are you getting permits?


Love to see you get excited Joe. Are you happy now he is getting a permit.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There is only one correct answer to the question regarding the need for a permit. *Call the AHJ in your city and ask*. No way to get a correct answer to this question on the internet. :no:

By the letter of the code, they can definitely require a permit. Would I? Probably not, for simple drywall removal and replacement, provided the room does not have electrical fixtures/devices that must be removed and re-installed. One thing I certainly would not do is to require the homeowner to correct every existing 100 year old wiring, plumbing and framing condition that may exist under the existing drywall in the attic. If re-wiring is not part of the scope of the project I find it excessive to go looking at what's underneath. Not all projects are equal and I can guarantee that I'm going to want to look at the project before work begins to determine if any permits are required based on site conditions.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Joe Carola said:


> Answer the question. Are you getting permits?





warnerww said:


> Love to see you get excited Joe. Are you happy now he is getting a permit.


Easy fellas. Not necessary to get all wound up.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> One thing I certainly would not do is to require the homeowner to correct every existing 100 year old wiring, plumbing and framing condition that may exist under the existing drywall in the attic. If re-wiring is not part of the scope of the project I find it excessive to go looking at what's underneath. Not all projects are equal and I can guarantee that I'm going to want to look at the project before work begins to determine if any permits are required based on site conditions.


I don't know where you are but in every jurisdiction I have worked, if you do not alter whatever system it is, as long as it is within the codes current at the time of original installation, you cannot require the system to be altered or brought to code. So, if there is no electrical work going on, you could not require the owner to do anything to the electrical unless it did not meet codes at the time it was installed. Now, if it doesn't meet that code, any new work can be required to meet current codes.

at least that is how it works every place I have ever done work.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

ok nap what the heck is that avitar.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

warnerww said:


> ok nap what the heck is that avitar.


it's a llama. It just kind of grabbed my attention when I went looking for one and it seemed to fit the Robert de Niro quote.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

I like it. I think we all feel just like that sometimes.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

warnerww said:


> I like it. I think we all feel just like that sometimes.


but what's worse is that I_ look_ like that sometimes:blush::laughing:


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

nap said:


> I would have to question why unless you put it on a permanent foundation. Generally such an installation is outside of the purview of the building codes.


 The concern around here is generally to maintain the required set-backs from the property lines.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

warnerww said:


> Love to see you get excited Joe. Are you happy now he is getting a permit.


You really think anyone here on this site gets me excited? What makes you think he's getting a permit?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

The guy is finishing off his attic and making it a room. Like I said in my first post, what about the floor joists? His attic ceiling is no longer a ceiling, it's a floor. Ceiling joist are not designed to be floor joists. Does anyone here think this is not an issue?


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> The guy is finishing off his attic and making it a room. Like I said in my first post, what about the floor joists? His attic ceiling is no longer a ceiling, it's a floor. Ceiling joist are not designed to be floor joists. Does anyone here think this is not an issue?


Of course it's an issue, Joe, but we're just answering the guy's question about replacing existing drywall.
When he comes back to tell us his floor is like a spring board, then we can deal with that!


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

mrgins said:


> Of course it's an issue, Joe, but we're just answering the guy's question about replacing existing drywall.
> When he comes back to tell us his floor is like a spring board, then we can deal with that!


That is the dangerous pattern this forum takes. The DIY'ers have to be told how to DIR, (Do It Right) not DIW (Do It Wrong).


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> That is the dangerous pattern this forum takes. The DIY'ers have to be told how to DIR, (Do It Right) not DIW (Do It Wrong).


Well of course it is and thats why we have disclaimers. You're perfectly right, but I think we have to assume most of them have a modicum of sense. No offense meant!


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

mrgins said:


> Well of course it is and thats why we have disclaimers.


What are they?




> You're perfectly right, but I think we have to assume *most of them have a modicum of sense*. No offense meant!


You would think.Quite a few don't have any sense. Have you read some of the threads here where people do structural work first without any common sense/knowledge/permits/inspections (with no intention of getting permits/inspections) and then come here and ask questions after the fact.

Have you read the responses some here give advising the size of structural headers/beams that are to small and won't work without seeing the house?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> You really think anyone here on this site gets me excited?


Yes...


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> What are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This website has disclaimers on it.
I know about the novices on here. That's why we're here.
Take a deep breath! Not worth getting overexcited about it:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

mrgins said:


> This website has disclaimers on it.
> I know about the novices on here. That's why we're here.


And you have novices giving out structural advice. What's scary iis that when they do give out bad structural advice, I hope someone here who is smart enough corrects them before the poster takes their bad advice and hurts someone.




> Take a deep breath! Not worth getting overexcited about it:thumbsup:


Just to let you know, this is the way I talk. I'm am not, nor will ever get overly excited here. So, there's no need at all for me to take a deep breath.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The building codes are usually slightly behind the problems in the industry. As of 2009, attic spaces,even used for storage, are required to meet certain aspects of the IRC. http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...HiVdtK&sig=AHIEtbRa4Ah_IICPQ3BR1txlzU01V4JQIg

Did you notice floor joist ratings of 30# (as Joe said), egress requirements, stairs, smoke detector, light and ventilation, heat, etc?
IRC is minimum safety code, like a "D" on a test. No permit could lead to your H.O.Insurance not honoring a future claim or getting the added space listed on your house personal record for square footage with your County during a sale.

FL require permits for storage units and installing windows, high wind area. Check locally to be minimally safe, as suggested. 

Gary


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

nap said:


> I would have to question why unless you put it on a permanent foundation. Generally such an installation is outside of the purview of the building codes.


Why? Revenue, that's why. Figured that out when the inspector did his "inspection" from 50 feet away. And considering what I paid for the final electrical inspection on my house and how long it took, inspectors must earn about $5,000 an hour. 

Where I used to live in MD, no permit was required if a shed was less than 150 square feet in size. Here, it doesn't matter - you always need a permit.


----------

